# Re: OcCre S3/6 BR18 Bavarian Dream



## wrighizilla

*Re: OcCre S3/6 BR18 Bavarian Dream*

Hi, I would like to introduce you to the model I just finished building.
It is a german BR 18 locomotive made from the Spanish company OcCre.

http://catalog.occre.com/
http://www.occremania.com/

This is a kit formed by metal castings, brass plates and wooden parts.

The model is 720mm long and weighs 3kg in running order.














































the manual is entirely photographic and I had no difficulty following it without needing to use the text attachment in Italian










for this locomotive I also took the 2wd motor unit sold separately










I have just finished assembling the locomotive and now I am dedicating myself to the self-built track, but I would like to show you the pictures of the construction I have just done.

sorry for my bad english, I will do my best to answer your questions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You got trapped by our spam filter, I set you free.


----------



## wrighizilla

Thank you! 
really loco is just finished, now I'm building the rail.
I show my build log:

first step was the boiler..










I have bend brass plates using an iron cylinder and a bottle as to have the right circomferece radius (70mm)










if you build this model check wisley wooden frame diameter beacuse plates must fit perfectly, start from top as to accumulate eventual errors on bottom. 



















all casting are glued with Uhu endfest plus 300+ or use a long dry time and strong epoxy glue.










I have drilled bracket fusion as to pass trough light wires










where possibile I have soldered


----------



## Guest

This is a kit for a master builder. You are doing an excellent job.


----------



## wrighizilla

all parts fit perfectly togheter.



















this assembly was not easy because the parts had to be laid for a few hours



















first paint with 2 component polyurethane matt primer 










then the main color even polyurethane matt green, my loco is a littlebit different from the occre box photo.. wheels are green 




























first lights on



















chassis painted in black


----------



## wrighizilla

Country Joe said:


> This is a kit for a master builder. You are doing an excellent job.


thank you.. but is more easy than I espected, nice glue, patience.. and everybody can do it. 
doing a simple vessel is really much difficult. 

instruction manual is easy to follow and all parts are well made.. so is a very good kit.. 
then I will show all my mistakes with heng long smoke unit..


----------



## wrighizilla

I expected the connecting rods to be complicated to assemble, but I assembled them in a couple of hours


----------



## wrighizilla

first big mistake, heng Long smoke unit was not in my hand when I had started built the boiler.. so I have put it in the tender at 40 cm distance from chimney.




























ad this is the poor smoke result

https://vimeo.com/260969157

then I armed myself with courage and I made a very intrusive change




























result is much better 

https://vimeo.com/262168209

maintenance access is much better now, front casting is interlocking and blocked with ladders


----------



## MichaelE

I would not have been able to bring myself to cut off the front of the boiler to relocate the smoker. It really doesn't look like the smoke is any more dense than it was when in the tender.

You are a true craftsman.


----------



## wrighizilla

MichaelE said:


> I would not have been able to bring myself to cut off the front of the boiler to relocate the smoker. It really doesn't look like the smoke is any more dense than it was when in the tender.
> 
> You are a true craftsman.


thanks.. 
yes it is, look this video.. smoke now in a lot more than before.
I have just to do it proportional with forward. 

https://vimeo.com/262726495


----------



## MichaelE

Indeed. It does look better.


----------



## Magic

Some outstanding workmanship.
Looks very nice indeed.
It may be easy for you but I wouldn't even attempt a project like that.

Magic


----------



## wrighizilla

instead after this experience I'm thinking to make a new locomotive starting from scratch, I have a lathe and a milling machine, so I can try

where were we.. 
pipes


----------



## wrighizilla

coal is a wooden lid









































































handmade part not in the kit





























tender finished


----------



## wrighizilla

patinas and dirtiness with acrylic watercolors vallejo
black and smoke patinas sprayed very diluted in water




































































































photos are made on a white cardboard under natural sunlight without flash


----------



## wrighizilla

now I'm building the walnut wood railway.
being for indoor and not having to take power from the track there are no problems with the wood, it is growing very well and I almost finished building an oval of 2x3 meters


----------



## wrighizilla

Railway curve is equivalent to R3 lgb rail and is the minimum radius for this loco.. 



















this is a test with 2wd but I think to add a second motor unit

https://vimeo.com/262809584


----------



## wrighizilla

A lot of news.. 
It is arrived second motor unit and a new kit from OcCre Costa MZA, maybe is better I start a new discussion for it. 










I have built second motor unit





































I have changed radio system with a 40Mhz receiver 
this is my new only indoor radio, it was an old Hitec Flash 4 broken and useless.. 
now with this radio I run two trains with 2 aux funcions each. 










Now tender can pull many coaches, weight is 300gr more with another lead plate ballast it work perfectly.











Now smoke unit is proportional with motor units, as soon I will make a video.


----------



## wrighizilla

New test today

https://vimeo.com/272352165


----------

